
Jekyll 1.0 Released - parkr
http://blog.parkermoore.de/2013/05/06/jekyll-1-dot-0-released/
======
SnowLprd
Glad to see Jekyll development resume -- bravo! For those who prefer Python
over Ruby, be sure to check out Pelican, version 3.2 of which was recently
released. Bountiful themes, plugins, and a very active community:
<http://getpelican.com/>

~~~
cabbeer
How is it functionally different from jekyll?

~~~
arocks
I recently moved my blog from Jekyll to Pelican and wrote about it [1].

Functionally some of the differences I found are:

* Jekyll output directory structure has a one-to-one correspondence with its input. While Pelican tries to standardize it for you e.g. static files go to one folder.

* Pelican has built in support for theming. Jekyll makes no such distinction between your theme and content.

* Pelican has a much more modular architecture since it can supports multiple inputs like reStructuredText/Markdown and multiple outputs like PDF

Anecdotally, I found Jekyll to be a bit slower than Python for building my
blog.

[1]: <http://arunrocks.com/moving-blogs-to-pelican/>

------
kibibu
It would be lovely if, on these announcement posts, there was a one-sentence
blurb that said what the product actually _is_.

~~~
username111
Well if you're on hacker news and you don't know what jekyll is you're
probably in the minority.

~~~
cschmidt
I imagine most HN people do know that Jekyll is a static blog generator
written in Ruby, which is used by Github pages. However, he has a point that I
often up on open source release announcements, and I don't know what the
project is about, and there isn't an obvious link to the that information.

~~~
andreif
I believe Google has solved this problem pretty well

~~~
neogodless
It's really advice to the coder on spreading word about your project. If you
_want_ people to dig into it, help them. Don't make them go on a wild goose
chase figuring out what the thing is in the first place. If you don't have a
reason to care about something in the first few seconds, you'll move along and
look at something else that is shiny.

------
jazzychad
I love using Jekyll to generate my blog, and I host it in an S3 bucket making
it extremely cheap and easy to serve.

Lately I've been wanting to revive all of my old digital photos and put them
online. I'm considering using Jekyll to make an online gallery of photo albums
hosted on S3 as well. This might turn into my next side-project. Has someone
done something like this before?

~~~
ggreer
I made <https://github.com/ggreer/jekyll-gallery-generator> because I couldn't
find anything. It's rough around the edges but good enough for my usage. With
some tweaks to the templates and CSS, it can look nice:
<http://geoff.greer.fm/photos/>

------
iuguy
Jekyll's all well and good but after a lot of deliberation I settled on
Nanoc[1]. Most of the static generators seem much of a muchness, at one point
I was almost ready to roll my own in python with Jinja2.

[1] - <http://nanoc.ws/>

~~~
yogsototh
Also, I can't resist but to mention hakyll[1]. I switched from nanoc to
hakyll[2]. The two of them are great to use.

[1] - <http://jaspervdj.be/hakyll/>

[2] - <http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/Hakyll-setup/>

------
avolcano
Awesome!

Any idea when GitHub Pages will start using 1.0 (or are they using it
already?). Really want to start using that gist tag ASAP (copy-pasting the
<script> embeds is a bit of a pain).

~~~
parkr
Hey avolcano! Tom is going to try to push it out soon, but I can't say whether
it'll be this week or maybe the end of the month!

~~~
vanni
It seems that Tom pushed it out! :)

gem 'jekyll', '=1.0.0'

<https://help.github.com/articles/using-jekyll-with-pages>

------
andrewmunsell
This is great news :) I generate my own personal site with Jekyll, but I'll
also have to update my tutorial (<http://learn.andrewmunsell.com/learn/jekyll-
by-example>) with some of the new stuff... The scaffolding command will
definitely be great to get new users started.

The new site looks much better, too! There's definitely a lot more, useful
documentation.

~~~
QuantumGuy
Remove the pay wall so I can see the guide

~~~
andrewmunsell
You can read the entire main tutorial for free
([https://learn.andrewmunsell.com/learn/jekyll-by-
example/tuto...](https://learn.andrewmunsell.com/learn/jekyll-by-
example/tutorial)). I have some additional stuff on there for those that want
it, but the actual Jekyll tutorial is there.

~~~
peddamat
I'm sorry about that guy's response, I really appreciate your guide. It's
fantastic.

~~~
QuantumGuy
I am not saying it is bad but when I click the link the first thing I see is a
pay wall.

~~~
shrikant
You just have to scroll down a little beyond the "Buy Now" box. The tutorial
is just below the fold.

------
tbrooks
I'm a huge fan of Jekyll. Two things I'd love to see pop out from the
community:

1) Online Editor. I know there is Prose.io, but it requires me to host on GH
pages. I like hosting on S3. parkr, I'm guessing Cornell is using some sort of
backend to edit posts/pages?

2) An iPhone app that allows me to upload photos or write posts.

~~~
adelevie
Prose.io does not require GH pages. You can use post-commit hooks to clone,
build, and deploy your site to S3 (or anything else). I've got a quick example
of it here: <https://github.com/adelevie/iron-publish>

------
cseelus
Strangely Middleman wasn't mentioned here as a alternative yet, so I'll do it:
<http://middlemanapp.com/>

With its 'blog'-gem nex Jekyll features like excerpts and support for
timezone-config have been implemented for a while.

~~~
johnbellone
I have much preferred Middleman now for about six months. To be honest there
would need to be a significant difference to convince me to move.

------
peddamat
As someone currently, as in, right at this moment, converting their blog to
Jekyll/Octopress. Is there any reason not to simply use Octopress?

From my research over the past couple of weeks, it seems like Octopress is
basically Jekyll with a bunch of plugins and niceties.

~~~
philipwalton
I started out using Octopress but in the end chose to go just plain Jekyll and
borrow from Octopress only the things I needed. I'm pretty happy with my
decision.

Ultimately, you just need to look at the feature-set of Octopress and decide
if you actually want those things (custom theme, Disqus and GA integration,
etc). If you do, great, if not, it's probably going to get in the way more
than help.

~~~
peddamat
Do you mind if I ask which parts of Octopress you found most useful?

~~~
philipwalton
Mainly parts from two of the rake tasks: 1) to create new posts 2) to deploy
to Github pages

------
QuantumGuy
How will this affect octopress?

~~~
parkr
Octopress will be updated to use Jekyll 1.0.

------
MrBra
How do you guys generally setup commenting feature with Jekyll? Do you use an
external commenting service or is Jekyll able to handle it alone? (maybe
through plugins?)

I know Jekyll is in the domine of static website generators, but it also says
it's "blog aware" so...

~~~
swanson
1) Use Disqus/LiveFyre

2) Using GitHub issues (or some other role-your-own system):
[http://ivanzuzak.info/2011/02/18/github-hosted-comments-
for-...](http://ivanzuzak.info/2011/02/18/github-hosted-comments-for-github-
hosted-blogs.html)

3) Go without comments - your blog is YOUR space on the web, if others want to
respond, let them do it in their own space

~~~
tipiirai
4) Use <https://moot.it>

~~~
johnbellone
+1 to this.

I have been using moot since a few days after the beta. It is absolutely
fantastic. Great support, too.

------
why-el
I'm following the master branch and have been using some of the new features
in some of my sites. There has been a lot of work to try and modularize
Jekyll. Great job Parker, Tom, et al. Hopefully I will find some time to
contribue.

------
crabasa
In all of the Jekyll vs. X comments below, I think an important selling point
of Jekyll is being missed:

 _It is built-in to Github Pages_

This saves you the trouble of re-generating the site on your local machine and
pushing it to a host.

~~~
crucialfelix
also for organization projects we can allow anybody on the team to edit and
post directly from github's web interface.

~~~
crabasa
That's a great point. For collaborative blogs, using Jekyll/GH spares you from
having to sync permissions between your source control and your web host.
That's big part of why we used Jekyll for SeattleHacks[1].

[1]: <http://SeattleHacks.com>

------
derengel
As a newbie just learning ruby/html, can someone explain to me how would
Jekyll help me build a small static website for a small company? how does it
differ from bootstrap?

~~~
stephenhuey
A lot of blogs (most blogs?) are database-driven websites whose content is
stored in a database. A server serving static webpages will enjoy better
performance and static webpages are simpler to manage in many ways. However,
some of the benefits a CMS gives you like auto-generating headers and
navigational aids, etc, are missing if you just write some straight HTML
yourself. So a static content generator can read your blueprint for the
website layout and generate the webpages for you, and they don't have to be
pieced together on every request they way they are with a CMS like Wordpress.
Anytime you have new content to add, you can just add it to your files that
you feed into the static content generator and it builds all the webpages of
your entire website for you once again. I'll reiterate that the server doesn't
have to waste any time processing the files to send them down to your browser
--essentially, they're already complete and ready to serve down to you.

Bootstrap is basically a CSS framework. Your generated static files have
normal HTML in them, and they could be using Bootstrap for the styles just
like any other webpage.

~~~
derengel
Thank you.

------
theIV
Great job!

I haven't used Jekyll in quite some time, but just reading about an update
makes me want to take another look.

Side note: the link to the Cornell website is missing the "u" at the end.

~~~
parkr
Please do! And let us know if you have any questions. We're reachable on
Twitter and we have an IRC channel I hang out in.

Fixed the link, good catch. Thanks!

------
_nato_
I as well love jekyll. I wonder if it can stay in step with the hopes of the
node Ghost project?

------
neogodless
I can only assume that Jekyll is only targeted at people who already know what
it is/does, because I read everything visible on that page before the break,
and have no idea what it is. Oh wait, there are hints about it being about
"blogging" and "posts" and "tags" in the feature list.

------
kmfrk
What do you guys do for pushing blog updates to Twitter? An RSS crawler?

------
geoffroy
The new website looks slick !!

~~~
WickyNilliams
And to top it off with meta-deliciousness, the website is Jekyll-based so you
can see browse the source!

<https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/tree/gh-pages>

